# Unity3d Plugin



## adroit.andy (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently looking to record the system webcam to a video within an Unity3d application. I require a solution that can work both on windows as well as Mac platforms. After searching the net I think OBS will be a good option to look into. But currently there is no plugin written to work with Unity3d. I assume that I will have to implement the plugin, I also looked at the CLR OBS project but that has wrapper only for setting the imagesource .

could someone please point me in the correct direction to implement the video capture source of OBS to work with Unity3d through a plugin.

Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## Jack0r (Jul 18, 2015)

I am not really sure what you are looking for. Writing a plugin for OBS which then gives the video capture device input to unity as an output sounds quite complicated. If you want to use your webcam in Unity3d you will probably need to write that function, if it doesnt exist, specifically for and inside unity. 

You can of course check github and see the whole OBS or OBS-MP sourcecode to get an idea of how the video capture source works.


----------



## adroit.andy (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply,

Unity3d already supports displaying the web cam, what i want to achieve is to record the webcam output and store it in an video format from within my Unity app. For this I was thinking if I can trigger OBS from my app as a plugin or from command line(OBS running as a background process).

Any suggestions will be really helpful.

Thanks
Andy.


----------



## Jack0r (Jul 18, 2015)

If you want I could move this to the development section, Jim wrote obs-mp in a modular system, so you might be able to use parts of it. In general you would currently have to write alot of the functionality (trigger, command-line input, connection between obs and unity, etc). 

If you just want to record your webcam at certain times you might want to use a hotkey in obs to trigger the recording, or use the replay buffer for example. There are also a few programs available that allow you to use the webcam in unity and obs at the same time.


----------



## adroit.andy (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi moving this to the development section will be helpful.
Also triggering through a hotkey wont help as I need OBS triggered from within Unity and not running separately as an application.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 20, 2015)

If all you're doing is recording the webcam, I doubt you need OBS to do that. Seems like overkill. Why not just FFmpeg?


----------



## emomoe (Jul 18, 2017)

Andy,

Did you ever find/develop a plugin?  thanks.


----------

